# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Structural timber suppliers near Carrum/Seaford, Melbourne

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
Looking for recommendations if anyone knows of a good/reasonably priced supplier. 
Currently working on Owner-build and at this stage looking for framing timbers! 
Regards, 
Craig

----------


## Marc

I buy decking screws from Demak timber. Give them a try, they are in Ferntree Gully. https://www.demak.com.au/

----------


## JB1

Also try Westall timber. 
====================

----------


## DEMAK Timber

Thanks for the recommendation Marc, we do plenty of F17 and LVLs but don't do much in the way of pine framing.  
Try Mountain Timber.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thankyou 
I'll check them out!

----------


## CraigandKate

I found Mitre 10 in chelsea heights to be pretty good, got quotes for my structual timbers from them, Westall timber and bellbird timber, they were the cheapest (not much in it) and after speaking with them they also gave me a trade card that gets you 10% off all the other random stuff you head down there for. 
PS Never go to bunnings for framing pine, was a couple of 45's short for something and happened to be going past Frankston bunnings, took me 10 mins to find vaguely straight pieces and was 30% more than I pay at Mitre 10.

----------


## Godzilla73

If you work out your quantities and give them 24 hrs to quote, Bunnings Trade Centres are hard to beat.  
I got T2 Blue 90x45 for my place for $2.65 p/m, great prices on lvl too.  
Owner builders can get a trade card from Bunnings, but the trade centre beats the 5% every time.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thankyou

----------

